

Visualizing SOPA on Twitter - mecredis
http://fredbenenson.com/blog/2012/01/18/twitter-conversations-about-sopa/

======
stfu
Looks neat. Is there any recommendable data-visualization for dummies
tutorial/book/etc?

~~~
jroll
I'm not sure about a quick tutorial or "for dummies" sort of thing, but Edward
Tufte[1] is quite the expert on this sort of thing.

[1] <http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/>

